# Problem mit Ednet Bluetooth Adapter Class 2 Version 2.0



## rabbatz (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Und noch ein Thema bzw. ein Problem. Ich habe mir gestern einen Ednet Bluetooth Adapter Class 2 Version 2.0 gekauft. Alle Treiber sind Installiert und die Software auch. Jetzt versuche ich eine Verbindung zu meinem Handy aufzubauen, was jedoch nicht funktioniert. Das Handy erkennt per Bluetooth-Suche den Computer, und der Computer auch das Handy, jedoch können beide keine Verbindung zueinander aufbauen. Hättet Ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

rabbatz


----------

